# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  для чего вы рожаете детей?

## Домик в деревне

ну первого понятно. хотя тоже интересно.
а вот многие пошли по второму кругу, а кто-то и по третьему

что это за акт такой?

1. чайлдфри.
когда-то давно, в практически другой жизни, гостила у меня девочка из Франции. вот они с бойфрендом тогда договорились, что поженятся через 3 года и детей никогда заводить не будут, т.к. мир ужасен и ничего хорошего в нем для ребенка нет. я долго думала, но так ничего и не поняла. главная моя непонятка была в том, что вот же ж любят друг друга люди, но как это детей не завести? уже есть хорошее в мире, раз в них есть любовь друг к другу.

или вот еще мнение, что ребенок - это тот же акт творчества и люди, кто реализуется в творчестве по полной программе, успешные художники и т.п. не заводят детей, т.к. уже родили и рожают в процессе творения произведений искусства. много же бездетных великих живописцев.

2. потом встречались в жизни те, кто просто считал, что уже пора, что время берет свое, так надо и потом когда дойдет зачем оно нужно, будет поздно.

3. еще знаю людей, у кого откровенная мания величия. они считают, что дети у них получаются самые умные лучшие и красивые, и им жутко любопытно, каким будет каждый следующий малышок. (я этим мотивом восхищена и склонна разделять, да!)

4. знаю еще корыстные мотивы из серии "родить второго,  чтобы не выходить из декрета, когда еще не хочется идти на работу", "родить, чтобы насладиться тепло-сладким запахом макушки", дети же - чистый наркотик, ну и другие более или менее осознанные мотивы

а как у вас?

----------


## Ёжик

Я вот последние полгода где-то над этим вопросом думаю, но что-то как-то не пойму, зачем мне дети. Вероятно, инстинктА хочу не меньше 4-х

----------


## Polixenia

Мне кажется, это вопрос из разряда: а почему вы любите вот этого мужчину, а не другого? действительно, а почему? Я мужа своего иногда спрашиваю: почему ты меня любишь? А он всегда отвечает: потому что люблю, невозможно любить почему-то или за что-то, человека просто любишь, и все. Наверное, и с детьми так. Хочешь, чтобы они были. Потому что по-другому невозможно. 

После рождения Лизы я неожиданно для себя поняла, что хотела бы родить еще одну детку точно...

----------


## kazangi

для любого существа нормально иметь потомство, прдолжение себя... вопросом должно быть скорее - почему некоторые детей не рожают? 
у нас еще и второй не родился, а муж уже 3го загадывает...

----------


## kiara

Недавно в городе видела довольно молодую пару-визуально до 30 лет, у них 4 детей, практически погодки и пара двойняшек! Смотрела на них я и открыто улыбалась и восхищалась, ибо понять, что настоящая ценность человеческой жизни - это дети, после 30 лет-это нормально, а вот в более юном возрасте-это достойно уважения!!!! Хотелось прям поговорить с ними, но дело было в ТЦ, они спешили..
Однозначно я бы не сказала - зачем, вот прям причины не назову, но мой старший как то сказал, вот не было бы у нас Кузьмы - как бы мы жили?! Мама в работе, я в компе, папа - а что папа, мотался бы между нами, но лежа на диване))))))))))Скучно...и не правильно. И ведь он прав-дети это связь семейная, дети просто придают смысл нашей жизни. Можно, конечно, заботиться друг о друге, но бесконечно дарить заботу взрослому здоровому самостоятельному человеку - это эгоизм.. А дети - они просто созданы для заботы о них, для любви - дети и есть сама любовь! Их любишь безусловно и так интересно *мне по крайней мере* копаться в природе этой удивительной родительской любви, наблюдать как ребенок учится любить тебя, но уже иначе, интересно подмечать в них свои черты или черты другого родителя, их смесь и трансформацию....Дети - это еще очень увлекательно))))
А вот - еще рождение детей каждый раз меняет тебя, интересно познавать, как ты будишь меняться, что еще проснется в тебе, что откроется, а что угаснет...
А еще - дети, на мой взгляд, самые мудрые существа на планете и иметь рядом с собой парочку-троечку таких мудрецов, это значить приобрести, познать самую настоящую мудрость и истину Природы.. Бесплатно -без всяких психоаналитиков)))) Так что-это еще и выгодно))))

----------


## Ёжик

Я вспомнила одну четкую причину))) Хочу, чтобы у моих детей были братья-сестры. Сама единственный ребенок в семье, и всегда хотела брата-сестру. Да и до сих пор жалею, что "у меня братишки нет, у меня сестренки нет")))
PS. У меня подруга есть, ей 31 год и у них 4-ро детей погодок. Чудо-детки!!! и у сестры ее 4-ро!!!

----------


## yakudza

Я тоже думаю, что вообще хотеть иметь детей - это нормальный человеческий инстинкт. И если этого не хочется, тогда уже вопрос, а почему?
Мы с мужем встречались-встречались, и поняли, что пора жениться. Поженились. Полгода пожили вместе "для себя" и поняли, что себе-то немного надо, пора заводить детей. Тем более, что жить вроде есть где, чувства проверены (и мне очень нравилось, как он играет с племянницей), да и организм пока молодой - значит самое время.
Ну и поскольку у меня есть брат, а у него сестра, нам кажется гармоничной семья с двумя детьми, желательно разнополыми. Поэтому решились на второго. А без детей зачем всё? Не знаю.
Так что я вижу 3 причины:
инстинкты, стереотипы и любовь!
С появлением ребенка Любовь в семье трансформируется и умножается, и это кайф.

Про третьего пока не загадываем, но если Бог пошлет, будем рады)))  Хотя, поскольку образцов перед глазами нет, с точки зрения стереотпов решиться трудно.

----------


## Polixenia

> Я вспомнила одну четкую причину))) Хочу, чтобы у моих детей были братья-сестры. Сама единственный ребенок в семье, и всегда хотела брата-сестру. Да и до сих пор жалею, что "у меня братишки нет, у меня сестренки нет")))
> PS. У меня подруга есть, ей 31 год и у них 4-ро детей погодок. Чудо-детки!!! и у сестры ее 4-ро!!!


+1! У меня два брата и сестра. Кроме младшего, у всех уже есть свои дети. То есть у моих родителей уже шесть внуков. Знаете, как это классно, когда мы все вместе собираемся на праздниках - дети, внуки... Наши дети между собой дружат, ждут встречи друг с другом. В какой-то момент поняла, что хочу, чтобы и у моих детей было так же, когда они вырастут. 

Мой муж, он единственный ребенок в семье, говорит, что он очень жалеет, что у него нет ни братьев, ни сестер. Теперь я его понимаю.

----------


## nezabudka

Я рожаю, чтобы быть нужной. Совершенно откровенно в этом признаюсь. А еще каждый ребенок делает меня мудрее, что тоже здорово. 
Эгоистка прям)))) Люблю своих ёжиков безмерно. Великое счастье быть рядом с ними!

----------


## Ёжик

Еще причину придумала)))) Хочу много внуков-правнуков. Вот у нас сейчас в семье беби-бум! С ноября по март родилось 5 малышей. Причем вчера моя двоюродная сестричка (единственная девочка))). Так что у наших бабушки с дедушкой 12 внуков-правнуков!!!

----------

